# tote Forelle mit roten Punkten



## Arenberger (20. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
Habe gestern im ausfluss ne tote Forelle gefunden die viele rote Punkte hatte.
Jetzt ist es die Frage sind es saugwurmer? Wenn ja was kann man dagegen machen? Der Teich ist Ca 200qm groß direkt gespeist vom Bach und hat 17 Grad. Es Leben vllt immer so Ca 10-20 Froellen drin die nach und nach rausgegangen und wieder besetzt werden. Der letzte besatz ist aber Pfingsten gewesen. Wollen jetzt nicht welche nachsetzen falls es eine Krankheit ist?

LG


----------



## Sneep (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: tote Forelle mit roten Punkten*

Hallo,

ich sehe eine RB-Forelle, aber keine roten Flecken.

Wo sollen die den sein? Im Fleisch oder auf der Haut?
Sind andere Forellen betroffen oder nur diese?

Bitte etwas genauer.

SneeP


----------



## lausi97 (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: tote Forelle mit roten Punkten*

Sneep,er meint die roten Flecken im Brustflossenbereich und Afterflosse,wobei das bei ner toten auch nach dem Ableben entstanden sein könnte.Im Zweifel immer Untersuchen lassen, das und nur das schafft Klarheit,alles andere ist Kaffeesatzlesen.


#clausi


----------



## Arenberger (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: tote Forelle mit roten Punkten*

Ja genau an den Ansätzen! 
Ist bis jetzt die einzigste 
Lg


----------



## Syntac (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: tote Forelle mit roten Punkten*

Könnten Fischegel gewesen sein, die sitzen vermehrt an den Flossenansätzen und sind, wenn der Wirt tot ist, auch ziemlich schnell wieder weg...


----------



## Spiderpike (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: tote Forelle mit roten Punkten*

Also wenn es wirklich  nur eine Forelle bis jetzt war dann würde ich einfach abwarten.
Bei ca. 15 Forellen lohnt sich eine Untersuchung nicht, da muss schon mehr sein. Auf alle Fälle genau beobachten und das Foto erstma beurteilen lassen.

Würde ich so machen.....


----------



## 2911hecht (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: tote Forelle mit roten Punkten*

Leute das sind Fische die aus einer Zucht stammen,wo liegt das Problem?Regenbognen Forellen sind sind schon bei Temperatur unterschieden anfällig!


----------



## Svenno 02 (24. August 2014)

*AW: tote Forelle mit roten Punkten*



2911hecht schrieb:


> Leute das sind Fische die aus einer Zucht stammen,wo liegt das Problem?Regenbognen Forellen sind sind schon bei Temperatur unterschieden anfällig!



Das stimmt aber nun überhaupt nicht. Kommt drauf an welchen Stamm du hast. Und klar, wenn Angler im Sommer unbedingt Regenbogenforellen in ihrem Gewässer haben wollen, was 22 °C Wassertemperatur hat, kann man schlussfolgern , dass Kaltwasserfische da ihre Probleme haben. Alles was unter 15°C fällt, stellt keine Probleme dar. Und Regenbogenforellen sind nun die unempfindlichsten Salmoniden in unseren Breitengraden. 


@Arenberger

Da deine Wassertemperatur über 15 °C liegt, könnten es erste Anzeichen für Furunkulose sein, oder eben Parasiten wie der Fischegel oder der Gyrodactylus, der Hautwurm. ABer ein Fisch beweist gar nichts. Wenn dir das an lebenden Fischen auch auffällt, würde ich diesen frisch untersuchen lassen. Wer weiß, wie lange der tote Fisch schon dort im Wasser lag?

LG Svenno


----------



## Franjo (25. August 2014)

*AW: tote Forelle mit roten Punkten*

Das Foto ist nicht hoch aufgelöst aber vom weiten würde ich sagen das sind Karpfenläuse. 
 Ist aber nur ne Vermutung vom weiten, das muss man mal von nahem mit Lupe anschauen!


----------

